# Fecal transplant for Leaky Gas



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I was curious to know if anyone has tried or heard of Fecal transplant (FMT) for leaky gas?


----------



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,

Yep I have. I finished it a month ago. I took my girlfriends stool (she barely has problems with her stomach at all, nor much gas) and pushed it up the bum with an enemabulb 8 times in total during a month. I did exactly like this great video demonstrates:






It is cheap and only disgusting and difficult the first time. I recommend it to most people to try it. Either you become much better or you can eliminate this from the "solving possibilites".

Some changes is that my poo sometimes really smells like hers. Perhaps it is a bit more well shaped then before. And perhaps I have some more tolerance to gassy foods like raisins. I still get gassy but it seems to be less.

I had read a great deal about this and have seen that many people with serious conditions gotten completely well. For me however this was not the solution (I have had problem with flatulence and feces smell for 20 years now). The best way for me to be good is still to stick to a good diet.

I was actually a bit suprised it didn't work better for me, since it just made so much sense.

My conclusion is that yes, it helped me a bit, but it was not a solution. On the other hand it has made me more determined to stick to the diet (I will soon write a computer program that will help me) and to do meditation again. Bad bowel movements is a huge factor in my condition and diet and perhaps meditation I think is the help. Exercise helps too, but that part comes more naturally to me.

I strongly recommend you to try fecal transplant using the youtube link since it was so damn easy. The only difficult part might be finding a donor.

The Best /

J


----------

